
Show HN: Discount widget - sedzia
https://github.com/rspective/voucherify.js#5-discount-widget
======
reustle
Did you mean to link to the entire readme, or specifically the section about
the discount widget? Not sure what you are showing exactly :-)

~~~
sedzia
Actually it's a part of our product
[http://voucherify.io](http://voucherify.io) but one can untangle it and use
as a standalone component as well.

~~~
dang
Probably a better idea to repost your original Show HN. We'll email you a
repost invite.

~~~
sedzia
Thanks dang, here's the link
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11428437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11428437)

